# Neurotransmitters results



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I know people don't believe in this test but I just got the results back of my neurotransmitters test and my serotonin is extremely high. I don't know why..... I only take a low dose of Amitriptyline (10mg) for sleep. I'm not on any other medication so why is this so high. Serotonin is high, Gaba is low, Glatamare is extreamy high,PEA is low, Dopamine is low, Norepinephrine is high, and Epinephrine is high... could this be causing my dp/dr?
Who knows but these supplement better work. I'm wondering if I need something to block serotonin!! I don't know I'm so confused


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Did your Dr do this test ?


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

allison84 said:


> Did your Dr do this test ?


My holistic doctor.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I pray that your doctor is able to help you with that


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

I hope you get some were with this 
Im gonna look into it aswell ☺


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I don't know much about these tests or how reliable they are, but it sounds like you need more information. Did the person doing the test just give you the results and not interpret them for you?

I believe Amitryptyline raises serotonin levels, although that's a low dose, as you said. Are you taking supplements that also raise serotonin, such a tryptophan or 5-htp?

In general those results suggest stress, and if you're using supplements I guess that would be glutamine or GABA for low dopamine and GABA?

As I say, it might be best to go back and ask for more info so you have a clearer picture and put your mind at ease. I'm interested because I'm doing amino acid therapy (a fancy way of saying I'm taking supplements), and I'm finding it very helpful after a long spell feeling run down and out of sorts.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Phantasm said:


> I don't know much about these tests or how reliable they are, but it sounds like you need more information. Did the person doing the test just give you the results and not interpret them for you?
> 
> I believe Amitryptyline raises serotonin levels, although that's a low dose, as you said. Are you taking supplements that also raise serotonin, such a tryptophan or 5-htp?
> 
> ...


She just told me that when we fix all the other that serotonin will even out. This is my holistic doctor. She gave me some supplements to start the neurotransmitters rebalancing. I think the lab that did the neurotransmitters test recommended all the supplements for rebalancing. So we will see. I hope it works because this is expensive and I'm running out of options. I just want to get out this Dp/dr hell. The supplants are Calm G (which she says it's the most important for me) Calm PRT, Kavinace, and Balance D.... all by the company called NeuroScience (NS)


----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello,

High serotonin is probably your medication. When you say glatamare you mean glutamic acid ? Low gaba and high norepineohrine and epinephrin (aka noradrenalin and adrenalin) cause anxiety. Low dopamine is normal since you have dp/dr and things don't give you as much satisfaction as they should (reward system) and your motor control and concentration is affected.

To me this test only proves the function of these molecules on your nervous system, you can guess which is high and which is low just by checking the way you feel and put your symtoms in relation with the main known neurotransmitters. Molecules can be prescribed without it, and as you said (not surprisingly) it's expensive. Also don't put too much trust into molecules only, they can help, and I hope for you they will) but they alone won't get you out of it.

Good luck


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

PossessedBanana said:


> Hello,
> 
> High serotonin is probably your medication. When you say glatamare you mean glutamic acid ? Low gaba and high norepineohrine and epinephrin (aka noradrenalin and adrenalin) cause anxiety. Low dopamine is normal since you have dp/dr and things don't give you as much satisfaction as they should (reward system) and your motor control and concentration is affected.
> 
> ...


What else is going to get me out this hell then? I have tried everything........


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Yes, my understanding is that some supplements will help balance out others.

I googled the supplements, and they look like various blends of amino acids and vitamins I'm familiar with, such as NAC. I did notice Kavinace contains 5HTP.

I have to say though, I thought the cost of those brands was very expensive! I spent a grand total of £20 buying my amino acids. If you want a cheaper route to more-or-less the same thing, you could just buy The Mood Cure by Julia Ross and treat yourself. The book just uses a set of questions about how you feel with no tests required, much like PossessedBanana suggested.

Either way, give it a try and see how you feel.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Phantasm said:


> Yes, my understanding is that some supplements will help balance out others.
> 
> I googled the supplements, and they look like various blends of amino acids and vitamins I'm familiar with, such as NAC. I did notice Kavinace contains 5HTP.
> 
> ...


Thank You!
Wouldn't 5HTP make the Serotonin higher? I'm scared to get serotonin syndrome or something..... ugh this sucks.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Yes, 5 htp raises serotonin so that's why I mentioned it. If you're unsure or have a negative reaction, then just don't take that one. Much like with medication, there is a certain amount of trail and error about finding the right ones that will benefit you the most. It seems very confusing, but there is usually a small group of 3-4 amino acids that benefit most people.

If the results of the test are right, then I would think that would be l-glutamine or GABA for low dopamine and GABA.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Phantasm said:


> Yes, 5 htp raises serotonin so that's why I mentioned it. If you're unsure or have a negative reaction, then just don't take that one. Much like with medication, there is a certain amount of trail and error about finding the right ones that will benefit you the most. It seems very confusing, but there is usually a small group of 3-4 amino acids that benefit most people.
> If the results of the test are right, then I would think that would be l-glutamine or GABA for low dopamine and GABA.


I might just not take it. She told me the most important for me is Calm G. I'm guessing that as gaba? I haven't looked at the ingredients since I know nothing about supplements.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

It doesn't look like it contains GABA, but has NAC, which can be very beneficial and a few other things that should give you energy.

The good thing is that unlike prescription medicine, you should know relatively quickly if a supplement is helping you or not. If you're nervous about it, you could try them one at a time for a few days each and see if one or another makes you feel better.


----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)

HopingCat36 said:


> What else is going to get me out this hell then? I have tried everything........


It's mostly about not thinking too much about it, not being obsessed with it and try focusing on your life as you did before DP, meds can help if they are suited to you, you might try a few or even a lot before you find one that helps.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

PossessedBanana said:


> It's mostly about not thinking too much about it, not being obsessed with it and try focusing on your life as you did before DP, meds can help if they are suited to you, you might try a few or even a lot before you find one that helps.


I have been trying not to be obsessed with it and not thinking about it for 5 months now. I been doing everything like normal and I still haven't snap out of it. Even when I'm not thinking about it I'm feeling it. This month will be 6 months of hell. This sucks


----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)

HopingCat36 said:


> I have been trying not to be obsessed with it and not thinking about it for 5 months now. I been doing everything like normal and I still haven't snap out of it. Even when I'm not thinking about it I'm feeling it. This month will be 6 months of hell. This sucks


Haven't antipsychotics help you ? Because anxiety is the first thing to eliminate and there meds are helpfull, I have it constantly as well but I just focus on other things and forget it, and things got a lot better since I took an antipsychotic and I distract myself all day without paying too much attention to it and things got way better in a few weeks only. It's all about not only intellectually understanding but psychically understanding that you have nothing to fear, because even if you think you're not obsessed by it, you actually are subconciously very anxious about it. Hypnosis and relaxation have both helped me with this. But maybe you're different and need another sort of therapy.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

PossessedBanana said:


> Haven't antipsychotics help you ? Because anxiety is the first thing to eliminate and there meds are helpfull, I have it constantly as well but I just focus on other things and forget it, and things got a lot better since I took an antipsychotic and I distract myself all day without paying too much attention to it and things got way better in a few weeks only. It's all about not only intellectually understanding but psychically understanding that you have nothing to fear, because even if you think you're not obsessed by it, you actually are subconciously very anxious about it. Hypnosis and relaxation have both helped me with this. But maybe you're different and need another sort of therapy.


I have never taken an antipsychotic. When I see the new phychiatrist I am going to try and ask him for it


----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)

HopingCat36 said:


> I have never taken an antipsychotic. When I see the new phychiatrist I am going to try and ask him for it


They can really help you. I took one that really helped me, I have lost my huge anxiety thanks to it, just a bit of stress remained which I'm working on, but it helped me make a huge step.


----------

